# Apache22



## wenkep3 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm new to FreeBSD8 and am trying to install Apache, MySQLi, PHP5 along with other software.  I'm attempting to install Apache22 from /usr/ports/www/apache22 with the command `make install clean`  I'm receiving the error 
	
	



```
No address record
```
  How can I fix this error?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2011)

Set up DNS.  The easiest way is usually to use DHCP to configure the network interface in /etc/rc.conf.  See the Handbook section on DHCP.  SYNCDHCP often works better than just DHCP.


----------



## wenkep3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Got it to install. Thanks.


----------

